# A Few Tips with M&P



## dragonfly princess (Jan 29, 2008)

I am, by no means, a pro with M&P, but I have found a few things that help out.  

You can use almost anything for a mold!!!

Rubbing Alcohol is your best friend, spray one layer of soap with alcohol to adhere next layer.  I use alot!!  Puddles 

If you don't like how it came out...REMELT!  I have found that after a remelt, my soap lathers even better.

You can make you M&P look just like CP, just get one of Pauls TOG soap molds


----------



## sarahjane (Jan 29, 2008)

Yup!  I think you told me about the alcohol when I first began!  It really is a life saver!


----------



## beebiz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!  I'm sure they will come in handy when I am finally able to get stated!  But, I have a question for you... who is Paul and how do I find his molds??  Sorry to have to ask this.  But, I am still new enough to this forum that I don't know everyone yet!!

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

Someone shine the "TOG" logo in the sky so Paul gets over here and introduces himself!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 29, 2008)

hahahahahaha

he only thinks he is BATMAN!!!


soapmakerman is paul!  Sorry


----------



## Lane (Jan 29, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> he only thinks he is BATMAN!!!


 TOGMAN!


----------



## beebiz (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, guys!  Through his username, I found Paul's site.  Thanks again!

Robert


----------



## Bret (Jan 30, 2008)

If I can add...

Play with it, add things to it, see what you come up with. 

I prefer to have mine sit/"cure" for 2-3 days before wrapping or storing.

Not all MP needs to be wrapped, don't wrap a bar and see how it is.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Robert, I'm here!  I see your big "S" in the sky for Soapmaker Man!     Those girls are silly!  If you have any questions, just ask me!  Thanks for the plug Dragon!  The new HDPE Molds are going to be really good with M&P! 8) 

Paul....


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW Bret you are such a rebel!   :shock:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 30, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> WOW Bret you are such a rebel!   :shock:



Look who is calling the kettle black?     

Paul


----------



## beebiz (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the input, Bret.  I am sure that I will do some experimenting as I go.  But, since I will be starting out very, very small, with an extremely tight budget, I will try my best to do as Tabitha suggested in another thread.  She suggested that I "stay focused" and not spend all of my profit doing a lot of experimenting.... at least until I get to making more money than I can otherwise spend!!!!    

Batman... I mean... Paul... thanks for stopping by and introducing yourself!  A great big "howdy" from the Volunteer State!!  I've already checked your site out.  Looks like you make some very nice things.  Workmanship looks great!!  But, right now I just can't afford extras like that.  Maybe in the future...... !

Robert


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh you saw that did you?  ahhahaahahahah  :shock:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 30, 2008)

(snicker)


----------

